# Tosca



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Has anyone listened to the Tosca recording with Renata Tibaldi, Richard Tucker and Leonard Warren? I can nab it for under three bucks on Amazon, so I'm considering it. But I'd prefer to hold off if it's a lesser version. Thirty second samples tell you almost nothing.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> Has anyone listened to the Tosca recording with Renata Tibaldi, Richard Tucker and Leonard Warren? I can nab it for under three bucks on Amazon, so I'm considering it. But I'd prefer to hold off if it's a lesser version. Thirty second samples tell you almost nothing.


Haven't heard that one so I can't help I'm afraid

I have (predictably) this










which I love and this










which I like as well. (I know I have strange tastes!)


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Annie, would that first one be considered a benchmark? I don't own Tosca yet and am leaning towards the Bryn Terfel version but can be swayed if another version is widely considered superior.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I'll hold off for awhile. I'm trying to cut down on my music spending, so I'm just going to avail myself of free streaming online to get my feet wet. If I decide later on that I want another full opera, I'll do my research and get a quality version with libretto. If not, I'll just continue to enjoy the couple I have and what I find online


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Annie, would that first one be considered a benchmark? I don't own Tosca yet and am leaning towards the Bryn Terfel version but can be swayed if another version is widely considered superior.


I don't know if the Carreras/Caballé/Wixell is the definitive version as the only other version I have is the Bocelli one & haven't heard the Bryn Terfel.

I do try to be objective where Carreras is concerned but he was my first Opera Love so be aware that any JC recommendation is through my rose tinted spectacles.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I think I'll hold off for awhile. I'm trying to cut down on my music spending, so I'm just going to avail myself of free streaming online to get my feet wet. If I decide later on that I want another full opera, I'll do my research and get a quality version with libretto. If not, I'll just continue to enjoy the couple I have and what I find online


A cheap version of my favourite. This is a studio recording in 1976. £5.51 from Amazon UK.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip sospiro!


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Here is one I like very much. This is nice, seeing the varied productions of such a great opera!

That said I sure would not turn down that masterpiece for $3


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I found trillions (ok, maybe a dozen or so) of full Tosca recordings available for free streaming on Myspace music! I don't spend a lot of time on my computer, but this is nice to help me decide which version I like the best. They have whole boxed SETS of Puccini and Callas for streaming. I haven't looked but I'm sure they probably have Mozart, Verdi and all the rest. 

The wonders of technology!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/6/lrg_0862be0a2b7e45d3a0511b1bbf2d7f11.jpg

This is the one I've started with because I enjoyed the sample clips the most. I'll work my way through some others, including the suggestions in the post


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

Great choice! Enjoy........Puccini is a master and so is Callas!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Sonata said:


> I found trillions (ok, maybe a dozen or so) of full Tosca recordings available for free streaming on Myspace music! I don't spend a lot of time on my computer, but this is nice to help me decide which version I like the best. They have whole boxed SETS of Puccini and Callas for streaming. I haven't looked but I'm sure they probably have Mozart, Verdi and all the rest.
> 
> The wonders of technology!


Wow. Audio only, or video as well?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

So far I've only found audio. I'll let you know if I stumble across any video though. I'm not sure if myspace has video streaming as I haven't used it all too often previously.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

sospiro said:


> A cheap version of my favourite. This is a studio recording in 1976. £5.51 from Amazon UK.


As another Carreras enthusiast, I picked it this up on Ebay years ago. "Qual occhio al monde" would always feature high up on my all time favourites list and this recording has, for me, the most beautiful version of it that I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Annied said:


> As another Carreras enthusiast, I picked it this up on Ebay years ago. "Qual occhio al monde" would always feature high up on my all time favourites list and this recording has, for me, the most beautiful version of it that I've ever heard.


They are both in fine form, however I always have the feeling that they are more mother and son then lovers, no matter which recording they made.
My all time no 1:
Karajan/ Price/ Di Stefano et al on Decca.


----------



## MusicBear88 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ah, _Tosca,_ the opera with the elusive perfect recording. Leontyne Price sounds like a goddess on that Karajan recording, but unfortunately di Stefano is far from good voice. My favorite is the 1962 MET performance with Price, Corelli, and MacNeil. I also find the Scotto/Domingo/Bruson studio recording (with Itzhak Perlman as the Jailer!) under Levine to be surprisingly convincing.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Pugg said:


> They are both in fine form, however I always have the feeling that they are more mother and son then lovers, no matter which recording they made.
> My all time no 1:
> Karajan/ Price/ Di Stefano et al on Decca.


Carreras always did have a very vulnerable look about him in those days. When I watched him on videos, I could always imagine the heroines wanting to mother him and say " Don't worry, it'll be all right," rather than falling in love with him.

As a by the by, I consequently got a big shock when I met him at a record signing in 1989. (It aged me 5 years as I normally run a mile from meeting singers.) The camera really didn't do him justice. I could never get the British comic actor Kenneth Connor (he of the very mobile eyebrows), out of my head when I watched Carreras on stage. http://www.celebheights.com/s/Kenneth-Connor-5726.html In reality, there wasn't a trace of Kenneth Connor!


----------

